# Waiting to ovulate is worse than the 2ww



## CherylC3

Cd 11 neg OPK and I'm worried I case I don't o this cycle :( last cycle I was waiting to o and cd12 the witch came without me ovulating... I'm so worried incase I don't o again :cry: after ur mc after ur 1st af what cd dd u o?xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Oh, honey! I wish O would get here for you! :hugs:

O came on CD21, it was a few days later than usual. 

AFM: Your hope worked for me, I got my BFP tonight.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Leinzlove tht is great news I'm so so happy for u babe... Hope u have a happy healthy 9 months....xxx


----------



## starlight2801

Congratulations Leinz Love :)
Cheryl I've got to say I agree completely, I hate waiting to OV :-( 
I can't answer your question as I haven't had first AF yet but I'm still wanting to TTC and hate waiting to OV and not knowing when or even if it's going to happen :-(
Hope you OV soon and you get your sticky rainbow bean xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I kno, I hate how u think ur body's gearing up to ov but u still get neg on OPKs, I hav to say ttc has been the most stressfull heartbreaking think I hav ever done :(


----------



## WeeSal

Hi CherylC3, I'm feeling your pain. This is my second full cycle since my second mmc, cd 14 and still no smiley face on my OPK. I usually ov on cd 7. I'm beside myself, really wish I hadn't bothered with the OPKs. It doesn't help when all DH words of wisdom are "don't worry about it". I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you. xx

Leinzlove congratulations! xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I kno I feel like I was going to o now I'm losing hope last cycle I was waiting to o on cd12 then af came without me oving I was devastated, I just feel I want a chance of conceiving xx


----------



## WeeSal

I really know where you're coming from, the thought of having difficulty conceiving as well as not being able to hold on to them is driving me to distraction. If one more person tells me that at least I got pregnant before I may well commit murder! That being said worrying so much is probably not helping us at all. I'm 35 and I guess the harsh truth is I may not ov as regularly as I used to. Good luck hun, positive thoughts and it will happen. xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw let's hope we ov soon and get our BFPs. X


----------



## cathgibbs

I was just going to start a thread similar to this hun asking people when they OV after their frist AF after a MC, for some stupid reason im afraid im not going to OV as i dont think i did after my MC, iv bought my OPKs ready, xxxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw hopefully we do o I think it's just when u don't kno when to expect it cos a mc messes our cycles up Iv had a neg OPK this morning so I'm goin to hold my pee in for ages and test in the afternoon again... Fingers crossed. :dust:


----------



## cathgibbs

Did you use FMU hun? xxx


----------



## lch28

Hello
I am in a similar boat. I never O'd after my first cycle following my loss. 
CD17 and AF came, with negative OPKs.
I started charting this cycle. I am on cd11. Opks seem to be getting darker. I hope that means I will O ..


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies my OPK was a lot darker this afternoon I think doing it in the afternoon is best for me so bd tonight and hope tomoros is darker.. So stressful for woman at least men just bd and thts it lol..x


----------



## cathgibbs

Thats good to know hun!! i read that you shouldnt use FMU for OPKs you should use between 10am - 8pm so ill be using at 6pm every day as thats when i get home from work, dont really fancy testing in my work loo's although it might be better as like you said you line is darker in the afternoon! FX for you hun xxx


----------



## starlight2801

Sounds promising Cheryl. Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay Cheryl for the OPK getting darker! I hope O gets here tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

Came home from work to a lovely suprise! 30 opks and 4 hpts all for £3.89! Soooooo af is on her last legs today so that means she has only visited for 3 days rather than 4 so my cycles are somewhat back to normal,I was 2 days late so iv started using opks already lol just incase I ov early.....or it could be that I'm a poas addict ha wooppsyy xxx


----------



## CortneyMarie

Leinzlove said:


> Oh, honey! I wish O would get here for you! :hugs:
> 
> O came on CD21, it was a few days later than usual.
> 
> AFM: Your hope worked for me, I got my BFP tonight.

Congratulations!!!!!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## CortneyMarie

CherylC3 said:


> Hey ladies my OPK was a lot darker this afternoon I think doing it in the afternoon is best for me so bd tonight and hope tomoros is darker.. So stressful for woman at least men just bd and thts it lol..x

I'm with waiting to o but Im kinds enjoying the break although the madness begins today its cd 10 and we should start getting down to business but usually gt a pos opk cd 14.. fx for ya Cheryl


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah ur sorted for testing cathgibbs lol.. Lets hope we o soon I'm bd tonight doing it every night till after I get my pos OPK so hoping its soon... Or my lady flower will be on fire lolxxx


----------



## CortneyMarie

CherylC3 said:


> Yeah ur sorted for testing cathgibbs lol.. Lets hope we o soon I'm bd tonight doing it every night till after I get my pos OPK so hoping its soon... Or my lady flower will be on fire lolxxx

Lol lady flower :haha:


----------



## CherylC3

Lol... Cd13 let's hope I get my positive OPK today. Driving me nuts this :(


----------



## Leinzlove

Fingerscrossed! Come on O! :hugs:


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks Leinzlove how many days later did u o? And did u just bd every second night before ur pos OPK??xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Well, heres the cycle. AF was 6 days, (2 days longer than my normal.), I got my positive OPK on CD20, it was still positive on CD21, and negative on CD22. I BD on 7,12,13,17,18,20,21,22. I took CD22 as O day, but I'm thinking it was CD21. And I got my BFP at 9dpo.

I usually O between CD16-18, so it was a little later. I didn't have any 2ww symptoms as I've had with my previous 2 pregnancies. However, on 8dpo I kept smelling things that weren't there as DH said they weren't. And 7dpo I woke up 3 times to go to loo, and 8dpo twice. I wrote it off as to much to drink. I also had 7 vivid dreams that I ignored as pg symptom.

Now I'm noticing fatigue and frequent urination.


----------



## cathgibbs

FX you will OV today hun! i couldnt cope with BD every night! every other day suits me fine until i O then it will be every night, i AM NOT looking forward to it, OH cant wait! x


----------



## CherylC3

Got my + OPK today need to wait on hubby finishing tonight at half 11 to :sex: then tomoro morning and tomoro night and I hope tht covers it.. :)


----------



## cathgibbs

Cheryl what CD did you OV on? 

Dont forget to ride a bicycle on the air after it, worked for me before lol xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Lol I'm cd13 so think my ov day will be tomoro so bd tonight then in the morning then tomoro night and hope il get it lol.. Wot day u on missy?xx

Yeah defo pillow under the bum lol..x


----------



## cathgibbs

are you OV later or earlier than you would have been before MC? ha im only on CD4! im an eager beaver! already using OPKs just incase i OV earlier but im just a poas addict really!! soooooooo if i OV on CD14/15 you will then know if you have got a :bfp: or not!! Exciting!!

oh yes, no moving for half an hour, the things we do to get those swimmers right up!! madness!! xxx


----------



## CherylC3

I got my pos OPK cd11 b4 my mc then after mc cd34 but this is my normal cycle after af so cd13 isn't much later, I kno its nuts I'm just annoyed hubbys working till 11.30 I hope we don't miss it but surly if I got my positive at 1 I won't miss it will I?xx

P.s il be sleeping with my legs in the air lol..cx


----------



## cathgibbs

No you shouldnt do hun, when was the last time you dtd before today?? 
sperm can survive up to 5 days so just remember that! and after you get your pos OPK it can take up to 3 days to O (i think?!) i think you will be be fine hun! youve got a really good chance! When i get my pos we wont be dtd until 9pm-ish so its not that much earlier than the 11.30 is it when you think of it really! 

legs in the air, pillow under bum! We most look so attractive to our OH's after dtd lmfao! it has to be done! xxx


----------



## starlight2801

Good luck Cheryl :dust:
Hope you other ladies are all ok? I'm on a downer tonight as I was getting an increase in CM and thought I was building towards OVing at the weekend but it seems to have dried up again :-( I haven't had an AF since my MC yet so I guess my body is just being a bit weird but I'm in a panic as DH is working away next week. It would be really bad luck if I end up OVing while he's away - aarrgh! :wacko:


----------



## cathgibbs

starligh i went like that and a few days later AF showed up, no cramps or anything it was a shock to see her but i kinda went back into my old cycle, she was only 2 days late and when i woke up she was here which is what its normally like, she was only here for 3 days, normally its 4 but im still having brown spotting so im hoping im going to ov as normal, its hard when you first see af but i feel so much better! xxx


----------



## starlight2801

cathgibbs said:


> starligh i went like that and a few days later AF showed up, no cramps or anything it was a shock to see her but i kinda went back into my old cycle, she was only 2 days late and when i woke up she was here which is what its normally like, she was only here for 3 days, normally its 4 but im still having brown spotting so im hoping im going to ov as normal, its hard when you first see af but i feel so much better! xxx

Thanks Hun :flower:
I'd be surprised if AF arrives as its been just short of 2 weeks since my MC but you never know. 
I can imagine feeling more normal when AF comes back, even if it is a shock to see her at first. It's great that your cycle seems to have gone back to normal too as you get a bit of a head start with with TTC if you know what to expect :thumbup:Xx


----------



## CherylC3

Cathgibbs bd cd10, cd11 so did it last on mon so hopefully I wil catch it... Xxx
Starlight aw it's a nightmare waiting for af to come after mc, it just messes us up... Fingers crossed u get af soon..Xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Cheryl: Does this mean you O'd and are in the 2ww?


----------



## CherylC3

Hey got my pos yesterday only bd sun, mon wed hoping it's still positive today so I can bd tonight and tomoro night and il count sat as 1dpo wud tht be right? I'm just worried cos I didn't bd tues :(


----------



## cathgibbs

Ladies is it just me or do you feel like BD when your not OV is just a waste lol? zxx


----------



## CherylC3

Lol I totally agree my sex drive has went since I was pg last time it's odd cos I've never been like this lol..x


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol oh tried last night and i wanted to say to him 'Whats the point!?! im only CD4! haha but i thought that would FREAK him out big time so i gave in but it just felt pointless?! oh no iv always been like this! i could quite happily be a twice a month girl lol xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Lol I was more a twice a day girl lol such a high sex drive well my OPK is even darker today so more :sex: tonight.. Hope u o ov quite soon so we were closer in our cycles..xx


----------



## cathgibbs

haha i have never been like that!! after the mc we dtd 4 times a week and because i didnt get pg in my mind its a waste doing it if im not going to get pregnant if you get me? your DH must have loved it when your sex drive was high lol!!

FX for you hun!!! really hope you get that egg!!!!! well mine are getting a little bit darkr today and im on CD5! fx ill o earlier so we can all be in tww together ! xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah fingers crossed missy. Xxxx


----------



## WeeSal

Got my first smiley face yesterday at cd17 so maybe I'm not as old and decrepit as I thought I was! Good luck all xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thts great weesal we're in the 2ww together yeah, when is ur test date?x


----------



## WeeSal

Not planning on testing Cheryl, going to wait it out and see if AF turns up. On a normal cycle AF would be due on the 30th but after my first mmc the first 5 or 6 cycles were all different lenghts by a few days either way so I plan to wait until AF is at least 5 days late and if she's not shown her ugly face by then I'll poas! When are you testing? xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw good I'm not testing till the 3rd of jun then af will be around 1 or 2 days late, so here's hoping... The symtom spotting begins lol..xx


----------



## nesSAH

Hi Cheryl,

[email protected] your sex drive stories...
Hope we all catch the eggy this cycle... I am also in 2WW and I've been trying to keep my mind off it :)

DH is away on business, so we did try to BD a lot during fertile window. I'm CD25 and :af: usually shows on day 28.

So nervous and hopeful!

All of you are in my thoughts :hugs: come :bfp: come!!!


----------



## nesSAH

Oh yeah...
I am planning to test May 31st, hoping :af: does NOT SHOW!!!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey nesSAH aw hopefully u get ur BFP this cycle love I've got a good feeling this month but I think it's cos we :sex: the same nights we did the month I got pg... So really hoping its worked again... Despatate for my rainbow baby... So u got any symtoms yet missy?xxx


----------



## CortneyMarie

CherylC3 said:


> Aw good I'm not testing till the 3rd of jun then af will be around 1 or 2 days late, so here's hoping... The symtom spotting begins lol..xx

I just got a batch of ics so ill prob pee on some sticks idk so far im not feeling hopeful but who knows when it cones to poas I'm crazy sometimes... I got positive o Wednesday at cd 12 instead of the usual 14 only dtd cd 10 and 12 so :shrug: prob not my month..

I'm with ya girls on sec drive I swear when I o I want nothing at all to do with sex and I hope I'm not the only one but it hurts feels like he is stabbing my cervix Urgh its the worst..then ppl say enjoy it so u stress less I just wanna say I WOULD NOT BE DOING THIS IF IT WASNT FOR BABY MAKING CUZ IT HURTS!!!!!!!! 

Pounds of baby dust ladies!!!!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Courtney u might hav it covered and get ur BFP... Hoping we all get our rainbows this month :) here's some lucky BABYDUST :dust: 

P.s now I'm in the 2ww it's dragging in lol il never last to 16dpo testing il be testing 11dpo I think :thumbup:


----------



## Leinzlove

Hope you all don't mind, I'm stalking in here! I can't wait for you all to test! And the :witch: is going to have the best reason for staying away! :hugs:


----------



## nesSAH

CherylC3 said:


> Hey nesSAH aw hopefully u get ur BFP this cycle love I've got a good feeling this month but I think it's cos we :sex: the same nights we did the month I got pg... So really hoping its worked again... Despatate for my rainbow baby... So u got any symtoms yet missy?xxx

Right now, I feel normal. I also think this month we did more BDing than normal-hehehehe :blush:

I haven't gotten any AF tells yet, but it's still the beginning of the week.
DD turns 2 next week, so hoping the witch backs off and I can have a present for her next week.

So excited for you too hun! I also feel this is our month!!! :dance:


----------



## nesSAH

CortneyMarie said:


> CherylC3 said:
> 
> 
> Aw good I'm not testing till the 3rd of jun then af will be around 1 or 2 days late, so here's hoping... The symtom spotting begins lol..xx
> 
> I just got a batch of ics so ill prob pee on some sticks idk so far im not feeling hopeful but who knows when it cones to poas I'm crazy sometimes... I got positive o Wednesday at cd 12 instead of the usual 14 only dtd cd 10 and 12 so :shrug: prob not my month..
> 
> I'm with ya girls on sec drive I swear when I o I want nothing at all to do with sex and I hope I'm not the only one but it hurts feels like he is stabbing my cervix Urgh its the worst..then ppl say enjoy it so u stress less I just wanna say I WOULD NOT BE DOING THIS IF IT WASNT FOR BABY MAKING CUZ IT HURTS!!!!!!!!
> 
> Pounds of baby dust ladies!!!!Click to expand...

Heheheh..... don't worry, all the pain is WORTH IT.
Can't wait to celebrate your bfp news!!


----------



## CherylC3

4dpo just 7 days till testing... Lol think I'm getting impatient..xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww ladies can you help me :-( yesterday my opk was dark but def not dark enough to be a positive, i woke up this morning with twinges and dull cramps like AF was due to start and my cm is very very watery - do you think i might have OV? i really hope not as me and oh havent dtd since last Wednesday :-( he came in at 3am from work and tried to wake me up to dtd but i was fast asleep xxx


----------



## nesSAH

cathgibbs said:


> Awwww ladies can you help me :-( yesterday my opk was dark but def not dark enough to be a positive, i woke up this morning with twinges and dull cramps like AF was due to start and my cm is very very watery - do you think i might have OV? i really hope not as me and oh havent dtd since last Wednesday :-( he came in at 3am from work and tried to wake me up to dtd but i was fast asleep xxx

Get to BD'ing fast!!
I think you can still catch the eggy....
Same thing happened to me... OH had to wake me up middle of night to BD.... the things we do -lol!


----------



## nesSAH

CherylC3 said:


> 4dpo just 7 days till testing... Lol think I'm getting impatient..xx

Hang in there!! :thumbup:


By the way AF is due end of week, I am getting nervous.... I still don't have major signs but I feel dull pains on one side.


----------



## CherylC3

Fingers crossed, last time I was pg I didnt notice anything till around 20dpo. X


----------



## cathgibbs

I dont think we will catch it :-( we are both back in work, we got half day but got a funeral to go too :-( I feel like crying :-( xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey do it tonight the days I got pos OPKs I didn't do it till 11:30pm cos hubby was working. Xx


----------



## cathgibbs

yeh, i wanted to do it after the funeral (quite insensitive i know!!) but OH wants to go to the wake and if he has a drink then there will be no way of dtd tonight!! ill be doing a lot of legs in the air tonight!! ill do my other OPK at around 11 thats when i get the best results and ill post it on here, they were dark but def not a positive yesterday xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah looking forward to seeing it... U need to give him his :sex: diary thts wot I do with hubby when I'm oing lol..x


----------



## cathgibbs

haha i think he would freak out!! he doesnt like the thought of 'trying' so when im OV i just say 'oohhhhh my sex drive has increased loads!' does your hubby mind having a diary? xxx


----------



## nesSAH

My OH is the opposite... this is the first time he has been actively involved in tracking fertile days and even waking me up to BD.

Yeah, get one in *Cath*- you never know, you might still catch it. Also, enjoy :)


----------



## cathgibbs

right im now mega confused!!

the lines yesterday were dark but absolutely nowhere as dark as a positive, i took them at 11.30 - 2pm -6pm, the 11.30 and 2pm ones were quite dark the 6pm was very faint, i just took another one and its very faint again!?i had twinges on my left side this morning and i have watery/egg white cm today, do you think i could have OV and not known? xxx

Todays test done at 10.30 - urine kept in for 3 hours


----------



## CortneyMarie

cathgibbs said:


> right im now mega confused!!
> 
> the lines yesterday were dark but absolutely nowhere as dark as a positive, i took them at 11.30 - 2pm -6pm, the 11.30 and 2pm ones were quite dark the 6pm was very faint, i just took another one and its very faint again!?i had twinges on my left side this morning and i have watery/egg white cm today, do you think i could have OV and not known? xxx
> 
> Todays test done at 10.30 - urine kept in for 3 hours
> 
> View attachment 403929

If your ticker is correct and you are five days from o it os normal for your tests to vary. Testing 3 times a day I doubt you missed it but anything is possible :shrug: id just keep sending spermies in there every other day to catch that egg until you get a true pos.good luck and baby dust!!! :thumbup:


----------



## cathgibbs

Thats what i was thinking - being 5 days away from O - but this is my first cycle with AF after a MC if you get me? and the twinges and the CM made me frightened that i missed O? Has anyone ever had ewcm a few days before O? im demanding the oh gets up that bedroom at a reasonable time tonight and every day until Sunday lol xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey hubby loves routine lol he likes to kno when where we are doing it lol I just shout I'm ovulating and run around my house like a muddy lol...

That happened to me my sticks were dark then lightened and I got loads of cm then I dried up a little then it was pos and had cm since b4 my pos OPK its now creamy... I think ur going to get ur pos in a fe day Hun.lxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Haha what was I thinking,what man wouldn't love to have a sex diary I think ill try that hun,as long as they are getting some loving they don't care!

I hope your right chick,cm is a bit major today lol sorry tmi,just got home and iv told the oh he's having food,shower then dtd,he's not going out until that's been done lol xxx


----------



## CherylC3

You go girl lol... Well today I've been eating like a pig I don't kno where all these food cravings hav came from lol I hope this is a pg symtom. X


----------



## cathgibbs

I got my fingers crossed for you hun! It's exciting isn't it? Any other symptoms xxx


----------



## CortneyMarie

Hiya ladies get it done cathgibbs :happydance:! 
I'm with ya Cheryl I'm starving and gt a bit queasy when I don't eat. Have been pretty crampy last two days with lower back pain like af is coming...who knows maybe it will come early I I'd early??? Idk I'm 6dpo and already dying to test!! Psycho I know


----------



## Leinzlove

Neesah, Cortney & Cheryl,

I must say this thread is one of my favorites! I'm rooting you on and very excited about being updated with 2ww symptoms (They are sounding wonderful!)and BFPS! I can't wait for you all to test! I definitley insist we make a group in PAL for us all. It will be so nice sharing our bumps for the next 8-9 months. I don't want to sugar coat it or seem ungrateful, but pregnancy after loss is harder than I thought it would be. I worry every minute and I miss you, girls. It's just when we're together, despite our awful reasons for being so...I just feel better. You have meant so much to me these past months. I'm forever grateful! 

Courtney: I also had the queasy when I didn't eat in my 2ww, just last week!!!!

Cath,
I don't think you've missed the egg. CD10 is early yet... But, I hope O is coming and that this is also your month! And we all are pregnant together! :hugs:


----------



## nesSAH

Awww! Thanks *Leinzlove*!
I am still nervous and optimistic that :af: stays away... really longing for a bump :)

Also can't wait to join you in the first tri :)
Thank YOU for all your moral support too (also goes to the other ladies too)....so excited for you :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

Well, now Neesah, You are sounding just like I did, a week ago also! I was nervous and not optomistic. But, the fact is.... there's no way to tell whether you are or aren't. And you were TTC, so its very probable that you are! :)

When will you be testing? I can't wait to hear the result. I have a good feeling for you! Especially because I got my BFP the cycle First AF came. (I'm thinking the 9 week wait... was long enough to get things back to normal.) After all 7 weeks was long enough for me.


----------



## cathgibbs

Fingers crossed I haven't missed it hun,won't be happy if I have shouldn't ny opks start to darken today as I'm cd11? Tmi coming up,did anyone have diarrhea coming up to o? I have it on af and noticed iv had it waiting to o? Xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thanks Leinzlove :hugs: u hav also been there for me too through this horrible experience, I'm 5dpo 
creamy cm, 
backache, 
twinges,
Bloated
sore legs, 
hungry all the time 
and woke up last night to pee again thru the night which only happened last time I was pg..
So they might all be a coincidence, part of me really thinks in pg and the other part is doubting myself :( 
Not testing till 11dpo... Don't want to be squinting at tests torturing myself lol... How u been keeping? I'd love to be ur bump buddy...x


----------



## Leinzlove

Ahhh... Cheryl your symptoms have me so excited. I can't wait for 11dpo. Less than a week. :) I so can't wait to hear about your BFP. Its going to be so awesome! :)

Cath, I don't know about the diahrea. I haven't had that as a sign for O. I don't think you've missed the egg though. Sometimes my Opks never showed progression and went from light to dark all of the sudden. This last cycle I thought I'd never O, and here it came on CD21 with a light OPK before strong positive. Average O is CD14. I don't know how long your cycles are normally. But my cycle of MC, I didn't O until CD32. Just varies by woman really. 

I hope O comes soon. :hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

Iv got a good feeling about you hun I see a bfp coming your way Xxx


----------



## WeeSal

Hi Ladies. Been mad busy on the farm this week and not got near the pc until now. Along side all the normal work DH is currently trying to get his 2 Clydesdale mares into foal and I swear I am ready for lynching him! He knows their cycles way better than mine and by the time he's sorted them out with the stallion he's too knackered to BD. I swear if they drop a foal before me there may be divorce lol!! Anyway, interested to hear everyone's symptoms, I have none whatsoever, but then last month I had loads (or thought I did) and was devastated with the BFN. Hope everyone's keeping their sanity in the 2WW. xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Weesal I actually LOLed then Haha this post has made my day xxx


----------



## WeeSal

Glad I made you laugh Cath:haha:. Right now if I didn't laugh I'd cry. Any sign of a positive opk yet? xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Leinzlove said:


> Ahhh... Cheryl your symptoms have me so excited. I can't wait for 11dpo. Less than a week. :) I so can't wait to hear about your BFP. Its going to be so awesome! :)
> 
> Cath, I don't know about the diahrea. I haven't had that as a sign for O. I don't think you've missed the egg though. Sometimes my Opks never showed progression and went from light to dark all of the sudden. This last cycle I thought I'd never O, and here it came on CD21 with a light OPK before strong positive. Average O is CD14. I don't know how long your cycles are normally. But my cycle of MC, I didn't O until CD32. Just varies by woman really.
> 
> I hope O comes soon. :hugs:

Thanks hun well my average cycle was 27 days and I would o cd 14-15 but from day of mc bleed to af was 30 days so it might be a day or 2 late so just hoping it comes soon hun!

Weesal,nothing as of yet but I'm having cm -ewcm,had twinges on my left side,dull cramps and I have diarrhea sorry tmi and I used to have them when o was due so fx! Oh hun I feel for you,I was like that,thought I could burst out crying at any minute but iv realised me stressing is making myself worse,got a feeling I won't get my bfp this month and I was hoping to be pregnant on my birthday as thats the date ill hear babys heartbeat for the first time,xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw girls hang in there u will get ur pos OPK soon... Keep ur chins up... Well I broke my rule no drinking alcohol in the 2ww it hubby's bday and wanted some champers so had a few glasses oops but I decided if I didn't get BFP this month I'd be annoyed at missing out in the celebrations... Am I bad??xx


----------



## CortneyMarie

CherylC3 said:


> Aw thanks Leinzlove :hugs: u hav also been there for me too through this horrible experience, I'm 5dpo
> creamy cm,
> backache,
> twinges,
> Bloated
> sore legs,
> hungry all the time
> and woke up last night to pee again thru the night which only happened last time I was pg..
> So they might all be a coincidence, part of me really thinks in pg and the other part is doubting myself :(
> Not testing till 11dpo... Don't want to be squinting at tests torturing myself lol... How u been keeping? I'd love to be ur bump buddy...x

I just wanted to second this post my cm turned creamy and a bit yellow today it had been ewcm never dried up afternoon o. My back nd legs ached so bad I took some tylenol this am feels better now :shrug: idk if its just cuz I want it so bad or what!!!!! I cant wait for it to be over!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Cheryl your not bad hun! The week before I found out I was preg I must have been 9dpo I drunk 2 bottles of wine,half a bottle of vodka and smoked god knows how many cigarettes,like the hospital said to me at that stage it didn't matter as I was paranoid xxx


----------



## CherylC3

cathgibbs said:


> Cheryl your not bad hun! The week before I found out I was preg I must have been 9dpo I drunk 2 bottles of wine,half a bottle of vodka and smoked god knows how many cigarettes,like the hospital said to me at that stage it didn't matter as I was paranoid xxx

I guess everyone must do it lol...xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Yep, think of all the women who are not ttc and only realise their pregnant till after AF hasnt arrived. you'll be fine chicken xxx


----------



## nesSAH

I really HATE to post this:
I'm out. CD27- woke up to AF.
Will be much better after I stop crying :sigh:
With all that trying, I am so confused and gutted!


But I am rooting for the rest of you ladies... your BFPs are on the way. I pray I can still catch you lovely ladies soon so we can all go through our pregnancies together.
Waiting to hear your wonderful May news soon!! :hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

:hugs: Awwww hunny xxxx


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm sorry Neesah! I really hoped this was your month! Fingerscrossed for a June BFP for you! :hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

Yay!!! OPKs are getting darker!!! I def did not OV when i thought so that means my cycle is more or less back to normal if i OV within the next 3 days! YAY!! so happy!! and me and OH have DTD last night the night before and will be doing it tonight, tomorrow morning (hopefully) tomorrow night and Saturday so i think we will most def catch the egg!! haha 




Looks darker in real life xxx


----------



## WeeSal

Cath, Yay for the darker OPKs, I'm keeping my fingers crossed you get that BFP, what an amazing Birthday pressie that would be! xx

Cheryl, I don't think there is any harm in having a couple of drinks in the 2WW, 9 months of abstaining is plenty. xx

nesSAH, I'm so sorry AF arrived, I guess it's onwards and upwards for next month. xx

I've still no symptoms apart from being really irritable but I'm starting to think that's my default position so I'm not reading anything into it. AF should be due on the 30th which is also when DH and I are going away for a couple of days. The question is should I test, if it's a BFN then I will be as crabbit as sin for the full time. Thoughts please xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Hmmmmmmmmmmmm WeeSal thats a tricky one, i really wouldnt know what to suggest, AF should be due on the day you go away so if that arrives you be a bit upset. if i were you i would pack a test and if she doesnt show, wait a day and then do a test maybe? im the wrong person to give opinions though as im a POAS addict! xxx


----------



## WeeSal

Thanks Cath, might just do that. After my first mmc there was a big variation in cycle lenghts so I didn't want to test until at least cd 34 and the 30th is cd 29. I prefer to wait for AF as I find seeing the BFN just too heart breaking.

Hope you're BDing the place down!! xx


----------



## cathgibbs

ahhhh i see!! hhmmmmmmmmm yeh i wouldnt take a test with you then hun i would just wait and if AF hasnt arrived after your break away then do a test! got everything crossed for you hun!!

Oh we are! just love seeing those lines appear even though i know they arent positive yet but it makes me excited!! im on CD12 and i would normally OV on CD14/15 so im thinking if we BD tonight, tomorrow night, saturday day and sunday night (hopefulyl i would have got my + by then) we should be ok! xxx


----------



## WeeSal

Go for it girl, sounds like you've got it well covered! Fingers and toes crossed!! 

Think I might wait until we get back if AF doesn't turn up. Will just try not to think about it too much (some hope!). With the way my luck is just now AF will turn up right in the middle of our first romantic break since our honeymoon lol. xx


----------



## CherylC3

NesSAH so sorry the :witch: got u :( next month Hun...x
Cath can't wait for u to join me in the 2ww...xx
Weesal I'd take a test and do it while ur away missy...xx

Afm 6dpo and not going to symtom spot anymore il test on tues 11dpo if neg il not test till way after af is due. Xx


----------



## cathgibbs

its getting darker ladies!! this is with FMU aswell! xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay, Cathy! O is coming soon! :)


----------



## cathgibbs

i hope it hurries up!! cant keep BDing every night lol! xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

True that! But how exciting! Your timing is all lined up! Come on O!


----------



## cathgibbs

i know thats what im most excited about!! before Mc i was 27 days long after MC it went to 30 datys but that was my frist cycle after MC and now im OV bang on time if it arrives in the next day or 2 which i think it might!! how you feeling hun? xxx


----------



## treazure

Hello, Can you Please tell me what all the letters stand for? Af , bfp,cd


----------



## Leinzlove

AF= Aunt Flow, BFP= Big Fat Positive (pregnancy test), and CD = Cycle Day.


----------



## CherylC3

Ladies I kno I wasn't going to symtom spot but today I hav got white spots on my nipples I had these last time I was pg... Leinzlove do u hav these??xx


----------



## WeeSal

It's right around the corner for you Cath, keep on doing the bed time dance! xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Just done another one and its positive! Yay xxxo


----------



## CherylC3

Yay cath for o whoop woop get :sex: :sex: Hun roll on the 2ww for u missy...xxxx have some baby dust :dust:


----------



## cathgibbs

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=27229


----------



## Leinzlove

It most definitley is! YAY! You're about to wake up in the 2ww!!! :happydance: Yay for O!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

In had my pod yest morning and done an opk late afternoon and this morning and their not so positive, is it normal to only have 1 positive xxx


----------



## WeeSal

Sorry Cath I'm not sure. I only started using OPK's this month and I use the clearblue smiley face ones so no trying to work out lines. By the sounds of everything I would say you definitely ovulated though. xx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey cath everyone is different most woman only get 1 positive. Xx


----------



## nesSAH

Hey Cath!!! Excited for you dear :dance:

Cheryl... how are you feeling? Can't wait to hear your good news :dust:


----------



## CherylC3

I'm good just cramps backache hungry all the time really thirsty and the funny. Spotty nips lol..x


----------



## Leinzlove

Cath: it sure is! Sometimes they aren't as sensitive or others, or your LH surge isn't as long! Yay for the 2ww? I can't wait to hear if you have symptoms to spot! :) 

Cheryl: It's getting hard for me to wait until Tuesday to hear your great news! I feel so good about you! Your symptoms are amazing! :happydance:

Neesah & Dani: I hope you both are relaxing! Father's Day is coming and I'm looking forward to your BFPS!!

I'm rooting for us all to be in the first trimester, together!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I really hope I'm joining u soon huni. Xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Hi all,well I had some stomach pains earlier which made me go 'oowwww what the frigg was that? And from looking at my ticker I think it was ov pains,iv read on here that some women feel them slightly more after a mc,just hope I caught the egg,we dtd turd,wed,Thursday and today :-/ xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

The first time I O'd after MC, O pain had me doubling over. Your timing is great Cathy. Has your OPK went negative, that is usually 1dpo when it does. I'm hoping you are about to see your BFP! Yay for O! :happydance:


----------



## cathgibbs

Iv run out of them :-( it was pos Friday neg yest and pos today lol so confusing xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Maybe you detected two surges. Which in all cases would mean you O after the second surge. Your timing is good, and thats all that matters. Fingerscrossed you caught your eggy! :hugs:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

This is the cycle after my MC and ovulation happened for me on CD23 :(... It did use to be CD15 x


----------



## Leinzlove

Babee Bugs: I'm sorry for your loss, hun! My O came later also. But, it doesn't always mean something bad if you have late O. As long as your LP length is no less than 10 days, you can get pregnant. Here's to hoping you caught your eggy! :hugs:


----------



## CherylC3

My o ains were very sore this month too... After mc I ov on cd34 and this cycle I o cd13 so I think most ppl need one cycle to get back to normal. X


----------



## TRUCKS2

I went 7 months and did not have a cycle and then had one that lasted 5 days last Sept then in Oct had two days in Oct of spotting and ended up Preg. But lost it due to Blighted Ovum and I thing now it was because my TSH was high. Now my cycle has quit this past Feb again just like last Feb and I am no Synthroid waiting to see when it will start again so I can TTC. I guess my TSH has to go down..


----------



## ebonymama

hey trucks i guess all the original ladies abandon the post due to parenting...
i came across the thread cause i agree with it .....my last cycle before this one was 168 days...(oh dear god)
finally went to gyne and was diagnosed with pcos...so he put me on metformin (i am wondering what the hell now) i am currently on cd 40...
i dont know if i ovulated....i have a next appt in just about 3 weeks to c whats up now...

i am so tired of all of this.....


----------

